# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Big Brotheromania shqiptare!

## Nice_Boy

Shkruan: Fehmi RAMADANI

Një mik i imi një ditë më tha, se dekadën e fundit shoqëria shqiptare në përgjithësi aq shumë na paska ndryshuar sa që disenjatorët më të njohur në Londër, apo në ndonjë qytet tjetër evropian, ende pa e mbaruar punën e tyre për ndonjë bluzë, këmishë, apo ndonjë veshje tjetër dhe ende pa dalë në treg ai mall atje, po të njëjtat mund të gjinden të veshura te të rinjtë shqiptarë, si në Prishtinë, Tiranë e gjetiu. Pra, fjala është për bluzat e shkurtra deri në kërthizë dhe veshjet tjera të stilit evropian. 

Kjo kulturë e të veshurit është një risi në shoqërinë tonë, si këndej dhe andej gardhit, e cila është importuar nga jashtë dhe nuk ka të bëjë fare me kulturën dhe traditën tonë. Në transformimin e përgjithshëm të shoqërisë shqiptare, ky është një sihariq i ri transformues dhe shoqëror. 

Mirëpo, çështja nuk qëndron vetëm këtu, por sihariqi i fenomeneve të reja nga perëndimi, siç po shihet ka marrë një shtrirje të madhe, sidomos kohët e fundit. Sihariqi i ashtuquajtur Big Brother Reality Shou, i cili ka filluat të shfaqet nëpër mediumet shqiptare dhe “po kënaqë popullin tonë” me skenat dhe lojën që po bëjnë personazhet e këtij spektakli është kapaku mbi të gjithë sihariqet tjera. 

Ky Shou program ka arritur të krijojë vëmendje të madhe te publiku shqiptar, sidomos te brezat e rinj, të cilët këtë program e konsiderojnë si spektaklin më të shikuar dhe më të madh që është bërë ndonjëherë në botën e mediumeve shqiptare. 

Por, shtrohet problemi në të vërtet çfarë është ky Reality Shou, çfarë vlerash paraqet, cili është mesazhi i tij për opinionin tonë publik, sa po ndikon ai, sidomos te të rinjtë që krejt ajo lojë që po bëhet brenda në atë shtëpi të zbatohet edhe në jetën e përditshme të shqiptarëve, dhe në fund sa po ndikon ky spektakël në ndryshimin, moralit dhe mentalitetit tonë në përgjithësi. 

Në gjykimin tim personal, së pari, ky program është një pseudovlerë, e kopjuar nga bota e mediumeve perëndimore dhe për moralin, kulturën dhe mentalitetin shqiptar paraqet një hiçvlerë. Ky është një shund, i importuar nga jashtë për biznes të kompanive të huaja mediatike, të cilat si në Evropë, por edhe te ne ka shtrirë rrënjë. 

Qëllimi i këtij spektakli është përfitimi material, por jo vetëm kaq me përhapjen e këtyre antivlerave qëllimi i tyre është devijimi nga vlerat nga vlerat e mirëfillta kombëtare, morale e njerëzore, sidomos te një pjesë e rinisë sonë. 

Loja për 70 mijë euro të këtyre djemve dhe vajzave, të cilët janë mbyllur në një shtëpi dhe nga aty përhapin “ide, mesazhe, shfaqje të ndryshme, dashuri, seks, etj” për publikun shqiptar, s’ka dyshim se është hipokrizi e madhe morale e kulturore dhe tregon qartë për krizën që ka kjo shoqëri gjatë transformimit të saj. 

Opinioni shqiptar, në vend që të merret me vlerat e mirëfillta morale, kombëtare dhe njerëzore; si me leximin e librit, shkrimeve të ndryshme, programeve dokumentare, enciklopedive etj, humb kohë të çmueshme në përcjelljen e këtyre programeve, të cilat sjellin vetëm dëm, si për rininë, por edhe për publikun e gjerë. 

Pra, shoqëria jonë në vend që të transformohet në një shoqëri demokratike, të lirë dhe me vlera të shëndosha nacionale, asaj i servohen antivlera dhe postulate tjera imorale. 

Sjelljet e këtyre të rinjve nga kjo shtëpi, kinse për të “treguar karakterin, vlerat dhe jetën e tyre” nuk donë ndonjë analizë të thellë të këtij programi. Sepse, vetë sjelljet e tyre imorale tregojnë mjaft për karakterin dhe moralin e tyre. Skenat erotike, puthjet, ngacmimet seksuale, debatet e ndryshme pa asnjë vlerë tregojnë fytyrën e vërtet të këtij spektakli. 

Big Brother Shou, nuk është asgjë tjetër vetëm një Big Brotheromania Show, sepse për veç vlerave denigruese për publikun dhe rininë shqiptare nuk paraqet asgjë më tepër. Prandaj, do të ishte e rrugës që në radhë të parë shteti, pastaj edhe masa kritike e intelektuale të denigrojnë këtë spektakël, si me shkrime, por edhe me ndalim të veprimtarisë së saj publike. 

Jemi një shoqëri e hapur, e lirë dhe dëshirojmë të jemi shoqëri e organizuar, liberal dhe shumë demokratik, por liria dhe demokracia nuk nënkuptojnë edhe devijim të këtyre vlerave. Liria dhe demokracia janë postulatet më të larta morale dhe njerëzore, e jo keqpërdorim i tyre. 

Dihet se shqiptarët si popull ishin më të përvuajturi në Evropë, si andej dhe përtej gardhit. Andej nga diktatura, ndërsa këndej nga pushtuesit sllav, mirëpo gjatë së kaluarës asnjëherë nuk u thye moralisht. Shqiptarët me një xhelozi të madhe i ka ruajtur vlerat e veta dhe nuk kanë lejuar të nëpërkëmben ato nga askush, por ja që tani me anë të një klike pseudointelektualësh të shitur për para tentojnë të mbjellin sihariqe të reja dhe të importojnë programet dhe vlera të huaja, të cilat nuk duhet mbështetur. 

Evropa është synim shqiptarëve, por me vlera dhe kritere të shëndosha morale, kombëtare dhe njerëzore, sepse kemi një rini të mrekullueshme, të paprishur, ndër më të shëndoshat në Evropë. Investimi në edukimin e tyre të drejt, kuptohet edhe me programe të mira dhe vënia e tyre në korniza të shëndosha morale është garanci e madhe për një perspektivë më të mirë të kësaj shoqërie. 

Andaj, institucionet shtetërore duhet të bëjnë plane të mira që rinia shqiptare, por edhe shoqëria jonë në përgjithësi të merret me vlera të mirëfillta kombëtare, edukative dhe argëtuese, e assesi të llojit të Big Brotheromanisë shfrenuese!

----------


## Edvin83

NA cau ****** ky BIg Brother, hap gazetat, titulli kryesor eshte ca u bo ne big brother, hap TV -vetem big brother, degjon njerezit neper kafe, rruge, pallate etj qe flasin vetem per big brother...Po a nuk kane halle ky popull??? A kane buke, a leke, a ka krize a ndonje gje tjeter? Vetem big brotheri u paska mbetur si halli me i madh i jetes se tyre?

----------


## Edna- shpk

> NA cau ****** ky BIg Brother, hap gazetat, titulli kryesor eshte ca u bo ne big brother, hap TV -vetem big brother, degjon njerezit neper kafe, rruge, pallate etj qe flasin vetem per big brother...Po a nuk kane halle ky popull??? A kane buke, a leke, a ka krize a ndonje gje tjeter? Vetem big brotheri u paska mbetur si halli me i madh i jetes se tyre?



Eshte natyrale te ndodhi keshtu sic ndodhi dhe ne vendet e tjera te botes. dhe ne Shtypin  boteror kur  luej bigbrother  ishte  lajmi kryesor deri sa kuptuan qe sja vlente dhe tani kjo loje eshte si loja me idiote.

----------


## Vista

..un fare nuk e percjelli ket "shou".

----------


## Roi

> ..un fare nuk e percjelli ket "shou".


O Vista qenke si une une po sa e shof ndrroj kanalin dhe me pengon shume.. Thuaja se e urrej..

----------


## Nice_Boy

Besoni apo s'besoni , edhe pse nga dialekti qe flasin ne Big Brother eshte shum i rend per ta kuptuar ne kosovaret (  te paket keta te vjeterit se kuptojn 50% ) e kam edhe nje gjyshe aty ne shtepi edhe pse 1 fjal e kupton 10 jo po e dinke cka eshte Big Brother ( Big Brava e quante se as emerin sja thoshte si duhet ) do te thot jo vetem ata ne Shqiperi jan virusav nga kjo, por edhe Kosovaret te cmendur pas Big Brother!!

----------


## toni007

*e kam the here tjeter ....qe njerezit vdesin per te bere çik thashetheme ,bb edhte nje burim live thashethemeve ndaj ka gjithmone shume audience .
Fenomeni ne Shqiperi eshte akoma ne fazat e para kurse ketej nga Italia kane harritur BB9 dhe po ven drejte dhjetvjeçarit me keto reality dhe akoma sjan merzitur me thashethemet qe ky  programe krijon.......*

----------


## Florim07

Shoqërisë tonë po i servohen antivlera dhe postulate tjera imorale.

 Një mik i imi një ditë më tha, se dekadën e fundit shoqëria shqiptare në përgjithësi aq shumë na paska ndryshuar sa që disenjatorët më të njohur në Londër, apo në ndonjë qytet tjetër evropian, ende pa e mbaruar punën e tyre për ndonjë bluzë, këmishë, apo ndonjë veshje tjetër dhe ende pa dalë në treg ai mall atje, po të njëjtat mund të gjinden të veshura te të rinjtë shqiptarë, si në Prishtinë, Tiranë e gjetiu. Pra, fjala është për bluzat e shkurtra deri në kërthizë dhe veshjet tjera të stilit evropian. 

Kjo kulturë e të veshurit është një risi në shoqërinë tonë, si këndej dhe andej gardhit, e cila është importuar nga jashtë dhe nuk ka të bëjë fare me kulturën dhe traditën tonë. Në transformimin e përgjithshëm të shoqërisë shqiptare, ky është një sihariq i ri transformues dhe shoqëror. 

Mirëpo, çështja nuk qëndron vetëm këtu, por sihariqi i fenomeneve të reja nga perëndimi, siç po shihet ka marrë një shtrirje të madhe, sidomos kohët e fundit. Sihariqi i ashtuquajtur Big Brother Reality Shou, i cili ka filluat të shfaqet nëpër mediumet shqiptare dhe "po kënaqë popullin tonë" me skenat dhe lojën që po bëjnë personazhet e këtij spektakli është kapaku mbi të gjithë sihariqet tjera. 

Ky Shou program ka arritur të krijojë vëmendje të madhe te publiku shqiptar, sidomos te brezat e rinj, të cilët këtë program e konsiderojnë si spektaklin më të shikuar dhe më të madh që është bërë ndonjëherë në botën e mediumeve shqiptare. 

Por, shtrohet problemi në të vërtet çfarë është ky Reality Shou, çfarë vlerash paraqet, cili është mesazhi i tij për opinionin tonë publik, sa po ndikon ai, sidomos te të rinjtë që krejt ajo lojë që po bëhet brenda në atë shtëpi të zbatohet edhe në jetën e përditshme të shqiptarëve, dhe në fund sa po ndikon ky spektakël në ndryshimin, moralit dhe mentalitetit tonë në përgjithësi. 

Në gjykimin tim personal, së pari, ky program është një pseudovlerë, e kopjuar nga bota e mediumeve perëndimore dhe për moralin, kulturën dhe mentalitetin shqiptar paraqet një hiçvlerë. Ky është një shund, i importuar nga jashtë për biznes të kompanive të huaja mediatike, të cilat si në Evropë, por edhe te ne ka shtrirë rrënjë. 

Qëllimi i këtij spektakli është përfitimi material, por jo vetëm kaq me përhapjen e këtyre antivlerave qëllimi i tyre është devijimi nga vlerat nga vlerat e mirëfillta kombëtare, morale e njerëzore, sidomos te një pjesë e rinisë sonë. 

Loja për 70 mijë euro të këtyre djemve dhe vajzave, të cilët janë mbyllur në një shtëpi dhe nga aty përhapin "ide, mesazhe, shfaqje të ndryshme, dashuri, seks, etj" për publikun shqiptar, s'ka dyshim se është hipokrizi e madhe morale e kulturore dhe tregon qartë për krizën që ka kjo shoqëri gjatë transformimit të saj. 

Opinioni shqiptar, në vend që të merret me vlerat e mirëfillta morale, kombëtare dhe njerëzore; si me leximin e librit, shkrimeve të ndryshme, programeve dokumentare, enciklopedive etj, humb kohë të çmueshme në përcjelljen e këtyre programeve, të cilat sjellin vetëm dëm, si për rininë, por edhe për publikun e gjerë. 

Pra, shoqëria jonë në vend që të transformohet në një shoqëri demokratike, të lirë dhe me vlera të shëndosha nacionale, asaj i servohen antivlera dhe postulate tjera imorale. 

Sjelljet e këtyre të rinjve nga kjo shtëpi, kinse për të "treguar karakterin, vlerat dhe jetën e tyre" nuk donë ndonjë analizë të thellë të këtij programi. Sepse, vetë sjelljet e tyre imorale tregojnë mjaft për karakterin dhe moralin e tyre. Skenat erotike, puthjet, ngacmimet seksuale, debatet e ndryshme pa asnjë vlerë tregojnë fytyrën e vërtet të këtij spektakli. 

Big Brother Shou, nuk është asgjë tjetër vetëm një Big Brotheromania Show, sepse për veç vlerave denigruese për publikun dhe rininë shqiptare nuk paraqet asgjë më tepër. Prandaj, do të ishte e rrugës që në radhë të parë shteti, pastaj edhe masa kritike e intelektuale të denigrojnë këtë spektakël, si me shkrime, por edhe me ndalim të veprimtarisë së saj publike. 

Jemi një shoqëri e hapur, e lirë dhe dëshirojmë të jemi shoqëri e organizuar, liberal dhe shumë demokratik, por liria dhe demokracia nuk nënkuptojnë edhe devijim të këtyre vlerave. Liria dhe demokracia janë postulatet më të larta morale dhe njerëzore, e jo keqpërdorim i tyre. 

Dihet se shqiptarët si popull ishin më të përvuajturi në Evropë, si andej dhe përtej gardhit. Andej nga diktatura, ndërsa këndej nga pushtuesit sllav, mirëpo gjatë së kaluarës asnjëherë nuk u thye moralisht. Shqiptarët me një xhelozi të madhe i ka ruajtur vlerat e veta dhe nuk kanë lejuar të nëpërkëmben ato nga askush, por ja që tani me anë të një klike pseudointelektualësh të shitur për para tentojnë të mbjellin sihariqe të reja dhe të importojnë programet dhe vlera të huaja, të cilat nuk duhet mbështetur. 

Evropa është synim shqiptarëve, por me vlera dhe kritere të shëndosha morale, kombëtare dhe njerëzore, sepse kemi një rini të mrekullueshme, të paprishur, ndër më të shëndoshat në Evropë. Investimi në edukimin e tyre të drejt, kuptohet edhe me programe të mira dhe vënia e tyre në korniza të shëndosha morale është garanci e madhe për një perspektivë më të mirë të kësaj shoqërie. 

Andaj, institucionet shtetërore duhet të bëjnë plane të mira që rinia shqiptare, por edhe shoqëria jonë në përgjithësi të merret me vlera të mirëfillta kombëtare, edukative dhe argëtuese, e assesi të llojit të Big Brotheromanisë shfrenuese!

----------


## ardis

bashkohem me ty shoku,pervec antivlerave dhe nje hipokrizie qe eshte e diktuar nga prania e kamerave asgje tjeter nuk ka .TUNG.

----------


## alibaba

Unë nuk shikoj asnjëherë Big Brother, dhe me të vërtetë nuk më mungon asgjë.

Përse është e domosdoshme t'a shikojmë atë?

----------


## AjSi

Big brother eshte thjesht nje program per te kaluar kohen
edhe sic mund ta keni vene re e shikon pothuajse e gjithe shqiperia kete program qe ju e quani ''antimoral''

----------


## extreme

> Unë nuk shikoj asnjëherë Big Brother, dhe me të vërtetë nuk më mungon asgjë.
> 
> Përse është e domosdoshme t'a shikojmë atë?


ahahah a din qysh bigbrother osht per ata badihavgjit qe skan qa bojn e veq merren me pun te tjerve ky kshtu ai ashtu i tha ja boni i shkoj sju kthy i ra etj etj ... edhe shikusit e till i ka .

----------


## alibaba

> ahahah a din qysh bigbrother osht per ata badihavgjit qe skan qa bojn e veq merren me pun te tjerve ky kshtu ai ashtu i tha ja boni i shkoj sju kthy i ra etj etj ... edhe shikusit e till i ka .


Badihavxhi edhe vetë, po zakonisht kur interesohna për naj tem shkencore-historike etj, e shoh që koha e lir si e kam nuk po m'del boll, po bile msoj diçka ma tepër, di diçka ma shum.

Big Brother ka tnjajtin funksion sikur Serialet Latine.

----------


## juanito02

Per mua eshte emisioni me kot ne bote. Ideatoret e tij kan gjetur nje mall te ri per shitje ne treg qe ska egzistuar me pare. Privacy e njeriut qe cdo dite po behet shum e shrenjt se tekonologjia moderne e ka hapur per njezit. Dhe kjo privacy e mori ne varr Dianen Princess.
Ne gjithe boten kjo pune po shkon vetem ne seks. Holandezet e ben orgji, gjermanet tani te gjith lakuriq, italianet seks andej seks ketej. Edhe ne Shqiperi kurre nuk fitojne ato qe nuk marin mendjen e femrave.

----------


## marangozi

Eshte thjesht vuajerizem ne shkalle te gjere.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> ahahah a din qysh bigbrother osht per ata badihavgjit qe skan qa bojn e veq merren me pun te tjerve ky kshtu ai ashtu i tha ja boni i shkoj sju kthy i ra etj etj ... edhe shikusit e till i ka .


Se pari dua ti jap komplimentet e mia, hapesit te temes dhe gjithashtu per artikullin, qe ishte hartu, shum bukur dhe kishte perfshi, pothuajse gjithqka qe duhet then, per mizerien e ashtuquajtur BB.

Tani dua nje opinion lidhur me pergjigjen tende, nga konteksti i mendimit tend qe keni dhen ne lidhje me BB, nuk dua te pajtohem por ky eshte realiteti. Me kete fenomen duhet te brengosemi te gjith ne te cilet ja duam te miren popullit ton, sepse eshte nje fatkeqsi dhe tragjedi kombetar dhe shoqerore, qe sot kur me se shumti kemi nevoj, te punojm, te arsimohemi dhe te zhvillohemi, ne shumicen e popullit e kemi qe rrin kot fare, duke shiku antivlerat e ashtuquajtur BB dhe Serialet e Amerkes Latine.

Koha eshte i vetmi kapital, qe nuk rikuperohet dhe po nuk e investuam, aty ku dohet, do ta pesojm shum. Ky gabim ska mundesi te permisohet sepse nuk mund ta kthejem asnje sekond te vetem, ndersa ne humbim me miliona sekonda kot fare. 

Nga ky fakt, Koha nuk eshte material hargjues dhe perqmues, por koha eshte flori, qe duhet ruajtur dhe qmuar maksimalisht . Sot jemi deshmitar, qe shumica e vendeve me te zhvilluar, ne bot kohen e qmojn jashtzakonisht shum, por kjo atyre iu eshte shperbly, sepse jan zhvillu dhe kan arrit shum gjera dhe ja kan lehtesu jeten vetvetes. 

Ndersa ne jemi ndoshta i vetmi popull ne bot, qe kohen nuk dim ta qmojm, e kemi ber material hargjues dhe shumica bejn veprime, te pamenduar, nuk kan asnje vizion, asnje projekt, por kur i pyet cpo ben, pergjigjen, hiq kot fare, po e humb kohen.

A ka fatkeqsi me te madhe per nje popull, kur per ate popull, brenga me e madhe  eshte, si me humb kohen.

----------


## extreme

> Badihavxhi edhe vetë, po zakonisht kur interesohna për naj tem shkencore-historike etj, e shoh që koha e lir si e kam nuk po m'del boll, po bile msoj diçka ma tepër, di diçka ma shum.
> 
> Big Brother ka tnjajtin funksion sikur Serialet Latine.



po po amo po dallojn badihavxhit prej badihavxhive tillt qe e perciellin bigbrotherin jon prej qatynev qe i ceka . Ata menxi spresin me ni naj lajm tri per naj koishi per naj te njofshem per naj a naj a naj  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Florim07

thnx,
po du me cek ni thanie te profetit ku na porosit, Shfritezo rinin para pleqerise , Shfrytezo shendetin para semundjes,Shfrytezo kohen e lire para se te jesh nxen,e njerezit sot kan nevoje per pune jo per big bigun heh...

----------


## Meriamun

Big brother si ide nuk eshte e keqe. Njerez me mentalitet dhe kulture te ndryshme mblidhen tok. Jetojne sebashku dhe ndajne mendime, eksperienca etj. Secili perfaqeson veten dhe grupin shoqeror te tij. 

Veshjen dhe fjalet e tyre qe mund te konsiderohen banale, nuk ke pse te merresh. Kete fenomen e sheh kudo rrugeve te shqiperise. Por si program shume i ndjekur, duhet evitoje skenat erotike, meqe shihet nga publiku i gjere.

Mesa e kam shikuar te shtunave, pjesemarresit nuk pasqyrojne elemente te tradites shqiptare, ne trajte autentike. Eshte nje keqinterpretim i bordellos evropiane. Porsi vlonjati qe mundohet te flase ne dialekt te shkodres. Se ben dot duhet jesh rritur atje qe kur te flasesh mos te behesh qesharak. Ashtu edhe keta, mundohen te mbartin sjellje dhe mendime qe ne vetvete nuk i ndjejne.

Ne eksportojme sende dhe menyra qe nuk i pershtaten terrenit dhe kallepit tone. Ne nje vend ku s'ka rruge makine, mos sjell makine. Keshtu e bejme edhe ne politike, programe qe zbatojne aktualisht shtete te zhvilluara, i marrim qe ti zbatojme. Kjo eshte gabim. Simbas vendit behet kuvendi. Pra ashtu sic jane kushtet ashtu duhet jene edhe programet televizive, politikat qe ndiqen dhe cdo gje qe importohet. Pra ne varesi te kushteve. Kjo eshte teresisht e nevojshme te merret parasysh qe njerezit, dhe shteti, te jene realist per vlerat dhe dobesite qe kane.

----------


## extreme

> Se pari dua ti jap komplimentet e mia, hapesit te temes dhe gjithashtu per artikullin, qe ishte hartu, shum bukur dhe kishte perfshi, pothuajse gjithqka qe duhet then, per mizerien e ashtuquajtur BB.
> 
> Tani dua nje opinion lidhur me pergjigjen tende, nga konteksti i mendimit tend qe keni dhen ne lidhje me BB, nuk dua te pajtohem por ky eshte realiteti. Me kete fenomen duhet te brengosemi te gjith ne te cilet ja duam te miren popullit ton, sepse eshte nje fatkeqsi dhe tragjedi kombetar dhe shoqerore, qe sot kur me se shumti kemi nevoj, te punojm, te arsimohemi dhe te zhvillohemi, ne shumicen e popullit e kemi qe rrin kot fare, duke shiku antivlerat e ashtuquajtur BB dhe Serialet e Amerkes Latine.
> 
> Koha eshte i vetmi kapital, qe nuk rikuperohet dhe po nuk e investuam, aty ku dohet, do ta pesojm shum. Ky gabim ska mundesi te permisohet sepse nuk mund ta kthejem asnje sekond te vetem, ndersa ne humbim me miliona sekonda kot fare. 
> 
> Nga ky fakt, Koha nuk eshte material hargjues dhe perqmues, por koha eshte flori, qe duhet ruajtur dhe qmuar maksimalisht . Sot jemi deshmitar, qe shumica e vendeve me te zhvilluar, ne bot kohen e qmojn jashtzakonisht shum, por kjo atyre iu eshte shperbly, sepse jan zhvillu dhe kan arrit shum gjera dhe ja kan lehtesu jeten vetvetes. 
> 
> Ndersa ne jemi ndoshta i vetmi popull ne bot, qe kohen nuk dim ta qmojm, e kemi ber material hargjues dhe shumica bejn veprime, te pamenduar, nuk kan asnje vizion, asnje projekt, por kur i pyet cpo ben, pergjigjen, hiq kot fare, po e humb kohen.
> ...



qyre BB osht edhe neper vene tjera te evropes po anej nuk ka qikaq shum shikueshmeri sa ka ne kosove e shqiperi bile bile anej osht thon se osht emisioni ma i padeshirushum per publikunn phaaa po ishalla bohet mir punsohen njerzit hiqet mentaliteti mi kqyr punt e hallkut phhaa qa po ma nin more mu qa bojn 10 veta me ni shpi a qa folin a pff pun per ta more

----------

